# What is a good size ex-pen?



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I know many of you have mentioned that you use an ex-pen during the day. What size is an adequate one for havs? Is any one kind better than another?

Thanks!!

Jen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They are pretty much all the same size in length. You just customize it to how much space you have/need. (You can overlap panels to make it smaller.)

The height preference varies by dog and your needs. 24" is a standard height, but if you have a climber, they can easily get over 24" with a little assistance (and some Havs don't need any assistance to climb that height). 36" is the next height, but that one is a little more difficult to step over, so you might want to consider an ex-pen with a _walk through_* door. 48" is the next taller size.

*Not all ex-pens that have doors are of the "walk through" variety. Some of them still have a bar across the top you will need to step over.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love my 36 inch high walk through expen.....I can put their crate inside and fortunately none of ours have tried getting on the crate to jump over the expen.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judy, do you use it a lot? With a 36" walk through, I was wondering if you need two hands to fasten the lock or if it is more stable. (Do you recall the brand name?)

It is funny how different each dog is with the ex-pen. I have had full-grown adult males that will not jump over an 18" pen (not even knee height on me) and yet, I've had females that are barely contained with a 48" pen. A friend brought her Hav over with her own ex-pen and a locking top because she was such an extreme escape artist and I still found her outside the pen a couple of times. Some of these dogs are crafty and very determined.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a 30 inch tall, metal pen with a small door for the dog.
mugsy never tries to get out or jump over or climb which surprises me. had i known i would have bought a shorter 24 inch one.

joe


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the 30" black e-coat x-pen made by MidWest. It is the walk thru kind. I like it because I have taken it outside and stretched it out to the 16 ft. length to use as a small fence in the yard. It came with 4 clips, but I only use 2 clips to close the door. Salsa has never tried to climb out and I probably could have used the 24" high model.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a link for the best prices? Mine ended up in storage and I really need a secure way to block off the front fences for those little curious diggers.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Shipping might be expensive because they are sort of heavy. I think you might be better off just going to a local store.

You could also use the green plastic fencing sold in 15 ft. rolls for blocking the side yard off. It comes 18 or 24" high and is sold at OSH or Home Depot. You'll need some little stakes (sold in the garden section) with the fencing.

If they're digging you might need something dig proof to lay on the ground in front of the fence.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

One of my puppies that went home about a month ago climbed out of her 24in x-pen the second day she was home! I use a 24 in for the puppies here and never had one climb out~
I have a 36in one with a walk thru gate that I love. I can easily do the gate with one hand, it's a Precision brand. Although I did have a dog that could jump over it with no problem!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for listing the brand, Katie. I have a suspicion I know who could jump that pen!

Joe & Debby, I forgot about the 30" size!

Lisa, I believe JBWholesale has the best prices on ex-pens with shipping. Tom King has referenced a company here several times and when I did some comparison shopping, I couldn't beat the company he listed. I'm pretty sure it was JB.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It was Havana that could get over it with no problem!
The pannel has 3 loops and the gate has three hooks. You lift up the handle on the gate and the hooks lift up. It can be tricky to then get the hooks to line up in the loops if the pannel is leaning at all, but it can be done one handed! (sometimes with a little help from my foot to level out the pannel)
And yes, x-pens are not cheap! Luckily I have found some awesome steals on them at garage sales (I have gotten 3 of my x-pens for $5 each!) and you could always check Craigslist too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I got mine at digitpet. The price for the ex-pen was the best I found. It's also a good weight. Shipping of course is expensive.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks - yes I've been searching craigslist for all those "would love to have" but aint' gonna pay retail items that I want for the new house.

I completely forgot about JB - they do have good shipping rates. And I love the idea of something temporary but quick. Thank goodness my guys only like to climb to get to me - if I'm somewhere else, they are too.


----------



## taimoor (Jul 23, 2008)

I have an IRIS plastic walk through pen. I love it... it is sturdy plastic, the gate has two latches that can be done with one hand... and the kicker is.. the panels can be increased and decresed using fasteners that can also be used to go into the ground for outdoors... indoors the fasteners stick out about 3 inches from the top and outside they go 3 inches into the ground to hold it into place.. we love it and so does Hero... bought it from Amazon for $89 i beleive...


----------

